# Pretty Lady and Big Galveston Fish



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
Yesterday started out windy, but calmed down by mid morning. It was only a half day and we left the fish biting. The bite didn't really turn on until 11 and after moving around quite a bit we found some solid trout. It was hard to leave them, but they had to be back at the dock.
Chelsea landed a Giant Big Ugly on light tackle as well as her personal best Speck at 25-1/2".
We have some openings for Thursday and Friday. 409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Feedback*

www.fishinggalvestontx.om
409-739-8526

After all of the feed back and private messages asking me to "block out the back ground" of where we are fishing from fellow fisherman and a handful of 'guides' that feel the Causeway area is a secret.... I would like to apologize to those that does not recognize the back ground and it seems I need to make a more complete reports in the future. After all... this is a fishing report forum 
The Galveston Causeway was the secret spot that the Giant Black Drum was caught at.
We fish all over Galveston Bay.
The next spots that these pics of fish were caught are in order:

1. Galveston South Jetty
2. Chocolate Bay
3. San Luis Pass
4. Galveston North Jetty
5. Campbells
6. Virginia Point


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
All of the above pics were caught within the last week and half.
If you would like to learn these areas and how to fish them - give me a call at 409-739-8526 or email me at [email protected]
www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------

